# SS 01.08.20 - Haydn #7 "Le Midi"



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Franz Joseph Haydn (1732 - 1809)*

Symphony #7 in C major, Hob. I/7 "Le Midi" (The Noon)

1. Adagio - Allegro
2. Recitativo: Adagio
3. Menuetto & Trio
4. Finale: Allegro
---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Another weekend is upon us and another Symphony is up for your listening enjoyment. This weekend we welcome back Papa Haydn with his Seventh Symphony. I always enjoy a Haydn symphony and we still have a bunch of them to go through. I hope everyone will give this one a spin. Plenty of recordings of this one so I don't think I need to post a YouTube link for this one.

I usually listen to Dorati but this weekend I'll listen to this one:







Adam Fischer/Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I shall start with Dorati as this is my go to set
Probably will then try Pinnock and Fey for comparisons


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

Petra Mullejans with the Freiburger Barockorchester for me.


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

This time some unknown recording


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

I'll listen to Adam Fischer here.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Dorati here. I always enjoy some of Haydn's earlier symphonies for their frequent solo passages, something that tended to go away in his later ones.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

A bit of a change and Marrriner's Haydn, today.


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

I'll listen to the conductor-less St. Luke's Chamber Ensemble


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Dorati for me


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

I'll be listening to Trevor Pinnock leading The English Concert from the harpsichord.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

I have the Fischer but think I will go with this one:


----------



## Simplicissimus (Feb 3, 2020)

I'll go with what I think is a very interesting recording: Max Goberman leading the Vienna State Opera Orchestra in 1960. This is now part of a 14-CD set released by Sony. These were originally issued as LPs on the Odyssey label.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

^^^ I'll join you, and listen to Goberman's as well. A great set, so sad it could never be finished.

On another point, I do wish they'd re-release the Marriner Haydn recordings. They're great too, only a couple of individual releases in my collection, though....


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Listened to Dorati leading this familiar symphony.

The opening movement has an imposing intro in the dotted “French” style, followed by a substantial and energetic allegro with lots of solo work. The slow movement seems kind of tragic at the start with its minor mode and plenty of anguished recitative action, but things lighten up before long. Again, lots of solo playing. The scherzo is, well, Haydnish, with an enjoyable dialog between the horns and solo cello in the trio. The bubbling finale, in sonata form, once again features plenty of solo passages, mostly from the woodwinds, in its dash for the finish.

Haydn never disappoints.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Managed to listen to Dorati, Fischer, Fey and Pinnock
I preferred Dorati over Fischer with this one, the Fischer performance just seemed to lack energy and was all a bit workmanlike, where the Dorati performance was beautifully played and felt right.
Both Fey and Pinnock with their more HIP styles were great but for me Fey had the edge with this one. I have greatly enjoyed all the Fey recordings of Haydn I have listened to and it is a great shame his cycle will never be completed following his serious head injury


----------



## Joachim Raff (Jan 31, 2020)

Freiburger Barockorchester, Petra Müllejans

This 'noon' symphony is superbly played by this small ensemble. Each component shows expert playing of those period instruments. Karl Kaiser (flute), Petra Millejans (violin) are expectional, as are the horn playing. Cannot recommend more highly


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Listened to thomas fey and the Heidelbergers. Cant beat that even with Dorati. What a shame about Fey!


----------

